# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Bavarian
Hello, 
Francesca here, I didn't see this section about German language on this site before now.  
I would just like to ask does anyone here on this forum know how to speak the Bavarian Language. I only ask because nearly two and a half years ago now, when I was only sweet 18. I took one of the most bravest descison in my life and decided to go to Germany and work there as an Au pair. As it happened I ended up working there for a family that lived in Bavaria, and it turned out that their only whole spoken language was Bavarain. With hardly any spoken knowledge of English at all. 
Being young, and only really knowing a very few basic words of German, It worked out that the only way I could surrive out there was to learn  what they class as lanugage of there own Bavarian. Can anybody officaly confirm to me that Bavarian is actually classed as an language or is it just a spoken dialect? I am not so sure.   
Anyway , because I was living in such a small region name "Trostberg". It was really diffcult for me to find a place of study in an educational centre to learn High German. As it worked out, I hatch to learn Bavarian otherwise I would not have lasted. However from other sources I did manage to pick a little bit of High German. However I must admit that Bavarian was much easier. I just wondered if anyone else out there can talk it?? 
I must one of the only people from the UK, that can talk it fluently lol  :: !
"E bin ned fertig". Haha  :: ! "Ich bin fertig mit meine scriben". That is probably wrong. Anyway I really try. 
Many thanks 
Ferte (Bis spater)!
Francesca

----------


## Plastic-Saint

It is just a dialect of German...

----------


## cm23

That

----------

Dear Cm, 
Thank you for the lovely reply to my post. I absoultly loved living in Bavaria. I found it to be such a beautiful region. However Trostberg was a little to small as I believe there is only about one and a half thousand people living there. All in all when you contrast it to my home town in the UK, which is Liverpool it was so much more tranquiler, and healthy. 
I really wish that someday I could go back to Bavaria and learn how too speak more "Bavarian", because I found that  it was so much easier than High German, In answer to your question about High German, I can actually speak a little bit , but I understand more. The only reason as to why this is ,  is because I learn't a little bit from attending my families local church every sunday. Obviously everybody there doesn't talk Bayerish.  
To be honest, it may come as a suprise to you, I do really like the German language. Out of all the languages in which I can speak (Spanish, and now a little Finnish), German (Bayerish) has to be my favourite. I just find it really easy, and for some reason, in which I do not have the answer to  I have a huge passion to want to learn it. I found the whole German experience to be really nice and pleasant. 
 These days I am currently living and studying in Finland,  Helsinki to be exact. I have found that since living  here for almost a year and a half it is not so much of a nice place  as I do not like the Finnish culture. I find it to be very plain and boring. With no sense of change or adventure. 
 Also I just can't seem to grasp the Finnish language what so ever. Maybe I should try and get an au pair job in Bayern, and move back there   ::  ! Seriously I would love to come back and study German , and of course Bayerish   ::  !! I can still remeber all those little child Bavarian phrases that I learn't as I  am siting here writing you this. It is all coming back to me! 
It is great to meet someone from Bayern on here, I hope to hear from you again soon!! 
Liebe Grube (?)
Francesca

----------

I really miss the white smartie bavarian chocolate from Germany. The brand was "Rita Sport". Oh and "Milka", mmmmmmmmmm so good. I would do anything to get my hands on a few bars lol  :: !  ::

----------


## Старик

> Especially in big cities (Munich, in my example), you normally only hear German with a light Bavarian accent?

 Der Nicht-M

----------


## cm23

[quote=Старик] 

> Especially in big cities (Munich, in my example), you normally only hear German with a light Bavarian accent?

 Der Nicht-M

----------

